# The real deal



## monsterzero (Sep 23, 2010)

I quite frankly could be the worst fishermen to ever bait a hook, I fish for sport not to eat thank God or I would of starved along time ago. I love catching cats I think there forgotten in the race for best sport fish problem is I couldn't catch a cat right now if they were in a bucket been going to west branch as of late figure if I'm gonna strike out its a beautiful piece of water been all over that place deep, shallow, structure, flats, weeds, no weeds, name the bait I've used it been a very frustrating summer only thing I'm sure of anymore is I will be out Saturday night striking out again, Damm I love fishing


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Well thats why we call it fishing . The last time i was out i got a skunking . But it was so nice just sitting there enjoying nature . But what kind of bait are you using FUR cats ? Im using cut bait now .


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Pull worm harnesses. Can't keep them off!


----------



## Steve Kasper (Jul 25, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> I quite frankly could be the worst fishermen to ever bait a hook, I fish for sport not to eat thank God or I would of starved along time ago. I love catching cats I think there forgotten in the race for best sport fish problem is I couldn't catch a cat right now if they were in a bucket been going to west branch as of late figure if I'm gonna strike out its a beautiful piece of water been all over that place deep, shallow, structure, flats, weeds, no weeds, name the bait I've used it been a very frustrating summer only thing I'm sure of anymore is I will be out Saturday night striking out again, Damm I love fishing


You need to net some shad, Then you'll get your Cats! Shad is hard to beat, every fish feeds on the young of the year!


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Same here bro.I fished 8 hours last Friday night and 3 hours lastnight without one run.Had hotdogs,chicken liver,Israeli carp,strawberry chicken and cut shad.Not one run.I can catch bass but cats seem to be twice as hard of land.Keep Trying.


----------

